# Dr Marilyn Glenville



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi - Did anyone see the article about Dr Marilyn Glenville yesterday in the Sunday Express.She is a nutritionist and specialises in women's health. The article yesterday was about a 37 year old who was experiencing hot flushes, and after tests, found out she was in early perminenopause. She was gutted as her and her husband were intending to start a family and she thought she'd left it too late. They visited an IVF clinic and were told there was no chance she could use her own eggs as her FSH was consistently 50 or over. They considered DE but decided to got to Dr Glenville first. She carried out a number of assessments on the couple and started them on a strict eating/life plan. After following Dr Glenville's plan, this woman became pregnant naturally and gave birth to a healthy baby boy just before her 41st birthday.
I thought this was a really nice story and may give some of you a bit of inspiration and hope, especially if you are dreading the perimenopause (and increasing FSH levels) - there's still hope even then!
Her website might be useful - http://www.marilynglenville.com/about.htm

Matti x


----------

